# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  maybe a spare exo terra would its size be suitible?

## Samuel Little

Hi i know the answer is probably no but i thought i'd get a true answer i have a 30cmx 30cm x30cm exo terra currently home to my pacman frog i'm at the stage in the frogs life where the sex of it is unknown but should it be male then that'l be its home till the day it passes on, but should it be female there'll be a point in its life that this is too small and this exo terra will be spare is there anyway i can use this exo should it be spare for any breed/morph or darts or would it simply be to small?

----------


## Lynn

Hello Samuel,

*Yes~~ a 30 cm cube ( 12" cube) exo terra can be used for a QT enclosure or for a froglet grow-out for dart frogs*.

I believe Lija has already helped you with this question. 
As far as when (?) - if ever-  you will need to change tank size.

Keep in mind please , I do not have a pac, nor have I ever owned one.
PLEASE refer to your previous post and question regarding tanks size  :Smile: 

I will repeat what I have read here on FF . 
A simple search using the search feature will find you 1000s of posts with information on this subject.

I believe females of some species can reach 8 inches. Lija would know exactly.
'She' could remain in a simple 10 gallon aquarium . 
As always ---- be sure to maintain proper husbandry ( keep it clean !) especially the water !!!
"She" would never need anything larger than a 20. As Lija mentioned, wait ( " keep and eye on the frog's size" )  and see how large the he or she gets.  

Certainly the proper size enclosure ( one that is not too big ) will be easier to maintain adequate temps and humidity.
Of course, it is also easy to keep to the typical bare bones set-up that is always recommended for them. 

If you want to see something 'green' with your frog; buy a favorite plant and put in outside the enclosure  / next to the tank. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Samuel Little

Sorry iv completely messed this thread basicly my question is would my 30cmx30cmx30cm exo terra should by pacman out grow it be ok for keeping dart frogs or is it simply to small?

----------


## Lynn

"_Yes~~ a 30 cm cube ( 12" cube) exo terra can be used for a QT enclosure or for a froglet grow-out for dart frogs._"

 :Butterfly:

----------

